
The rise of hackathon - martincmartin
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21679457-tech-industry-tradition-has-entered-corporate-mainstream-what-hack
======
joosters
Hackathons: just another way of encouraging unsociable working hours.

~~~
pavel_lishin
But hackathons aren't the way most people work; they're one-off events that
people choose to participate in, much like, well, marathons - and nobody is
suggesting that running 26.2 miles to work is a reasonable way to commute
every day.

